# BMW wins 2015 DTM Manufacturers’ Championship after dramatic finale in Hockenheim.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

It was exciting right down to the final lap, but BMW defended its lead in the Manufacturers' Championship in the 18th and final race of the 2015 DTM season to claim the title for the third time in four years. This was the seventh of a possible 12 titles for BMW since returning to the DTM in 2012.

The points secured by Maxime Martin (BE, SAMSUNG BMW M4 DTM) in sixth place, António Félix da Costa (PT, Red Bull BMW M4 DTM) in seventh, Bruno Spengler (CA, BMW Bank M4 DTM) in eighth, and Martin Tomczyk (DE, BMW M Performance Parts M4 DTM) in tenth proved sufficient to hang on to first place with 602 points. Audi ended the season as runner-up with 595 points after a one-two-three in the final race of the season.

This was the first Manufacturers' title for the BMW M4 DTM, after the BMW M3 DTM had been successful in 2012 and 2013. BMW Team RMG came up just short of successfully defending its title in the Team competition. Team Principal Stefan Reinhold's (DE) team finished runner-up with 206 points, behind the gooix/Original-Teile Mercedes-AMG team (225 points). Mercedes driver Pascal Wehrlein (DE) had previously wrapped up the Drivers' Championship on Saturday.

Augusto Farfus (BR, Shell BMW M4 DTM) ended the 18th race of the season in 14th. Tom Blomqvist (GB, BMW M4 DTM) came home 17th after a drive-through penalty, but still claimed the unofficial title of "Rookie of the Year". Timo Glock was 21st in the DEUTSCHE POST BMW M4 DTM, while Marco Wittmann (DE) failed to finish his last race, for now at least, with the number 1 on his Ice-Watch BMW M4 DTM.

*Klaus Fröhlich, Member of the Board of Management of BMW AG, Development:* "BMW has again added to its success story in the DTM this season by winning the Manufacturers' Championship. Seven of a possible 12 titles since returning to the series in 2012 is a fantastic haul. Every season, at least one title has gone to Munich. All the members of the team can be proud that BMW is the top manufacturer after 18 races. It has been particularly impressive to see how evenly balanced our squad of drivers is. I am also pleased that, with all the desire to win that our teams have shown, we have also witnessed great sportsmanship and fair play."

*Jens Marquardt (BMW Motorsport Director):* "It is fantastic to end the 2015 DTM season as the champion manufacturer. This title is always proof of an outstanding team effort over the course of a season. It belongs to every one of us in the team - whether driver, engineer or mechanic, and was primarily possible thanks to the fighting spirit shown by every single one of us. After a difficult start, we improved over the course of the season. When presented with the opportunity to get good results, we took full advantage - such as with our top-seven lock-out in Zandvoort. Five different race winners in the BMW M4 DTM also shows we achieved our goal for 2015, which was to be more competitive across the board. I am very proud of that. Congratulations again to Pascal Wehrlein and Mercedes on winning the Drivers' title. Like yesterday, Sunday's race was not one for anyone with weak nerves. Maxime Martin made another great start, but then dropped back a bit. However, he was then able to fight his way back up the field with a great pit stop and some fantastic battles. António Félix da Costa, Bruno Spengler and Martin Tomczyk also climbed into the points and, in doing so, ensured we scored enough points to win the Manufacturers' Championship."

*Maxime Martin (BMW Team RMG, Sun: 6th place, Sat: 3rd place): *"We were determined to win the Manufacturers' title, and we did it. Fantastic. I got off to an outstanding start and immediately fought my way up to third place. Unfortunately I was unable to match the pace of the Audis, but that is irrelevant now after this team result for BMW."

*António Félix da Costa (BMW Team Schnitzer, Sun: 7th place, Sat: 11th place):* "We had just one goal today - to win the Manufacturers' title. And we did it. I am really happy about that. After qualifying, we knew it was going to be a tough day. I had an awesome start and a fantastic first lap. I then found a good rhythm. The car was very good in the race. We improved compared to yesterday. I would like to say a big thank you to the team for that. I am happy that we have brought this title to Munich. This is a great reward at the end of a difficult season."

*Bruno Spengler (BMW Team MTEK, Sun: 8th place, Sat: 19th place): *"It is superb for us to have won this title. We have not had an easy year, but made the most of our opportunities. The Manufacturers' title is a fantastic reward for the mechanics and everyone in the team, who all did their very best to bring this difficult season to a happy end. Unfortunately our performance here in Hockenheim was not good enough to give me a chance of ending the season on the podium in the Drivers' Championship, but I'll get over that easily today."

*Martin Tomczyk (BMW Team Schnitzer, Sun: 10th place, Sat: 15th place):* "Although BMW was not in a bad position in the Manufacturers' Championship coming into the weekend, it was a close affair again today, because the grid positions made it very exciting. The race was also exciting. Therefore, I am delighted to have won the Manufacturers' title with BMW and my team-mates. I think it is a great way to end the difficult season we have had this year. I doubt there were many that fancied us at the start of the season, but we have now won the Manufacturers' Championship thanks to the teamwork and solidarity we have at BMW. That is awesome. For me personally, it was nice to pick up a point today."

*Augusto Farfus (BMW Team RBM, Sun: 14th place, Sat: DNF):* "My car was damaged at the start of the race. That ultimately dashed any hopes of a good result. I was doing ok right after the start, but was not able to match the speed of the others. It is good to have won the Manufacturers' title. That is a nice reward for the entire team."

*Tom Blomqvist (BMW Team RBM, Sun: 17th place, Sat: 7th place):* "Congratulations to BMW on this title. We fought hard all year and made the most of our chances. I was unlucky at the start on Sunday, and was then given a drive-through penalty following a collision. Fortunately my fellow BMW drivers scored enough points to win the title. Today is a very good day for BMW."

*Timo Glock (BMW Team MTEK, Sun: 21st place, Sat: 18th place): *"The nice thing about today is that we won the Manufacturers' Championship. We can be more than happy with that. However, like yesterday, my race was not good right from the word go. I had big problems with wheelspin at the start, and did not get away well. I was right at the back after the first lap. We then gambled with the strategy and came in a bit earlier. However, the penalty I was given ruled out any chance of getting a good result."

*Marco Wittmann (BMW Team RMG, Sun: DNF, Sat: 6th place):* "It is obviously a shame to end a season with a retirement. However, I think that is a fair reflection of our season, which was defined by many highs and lows. We will forget about that now, prepare hard over the winter, and try to come back stronger next year. However, the important thing today is that we have won the Manufacturers' Championship with BMW. That is fantastic, and cause for celebration for all of us."

*DTM standings.*

*Drivers' Championship.*
Pascal Wehrlein (169 points), 2. Jamie Green (150), 3. Mattias Ekström (147), 4. Edoardo Mortara (143), 5. Bruno Spengler (123), 6. Marco Wittmann (112), 7. Maxime Martin (94), 8. Paul di Resta (90), 9. Gary Paffett (89), 10. Mike Rockenfeller (83), 11. António Félix da Costa (79), 12. Augusto Farfus (77), 13. Robert Wickens (61), 14. Tom Blomqvist (59), 15. Timo Glock (56), 16. Christian Vietoris (56), 17. Miguel Molina (54), 18. Timo Scheider (51), 19. Martin Tomczyk (27), 20. Daniel Juncadella (26), 21. Nico Müller (26), 22. Maximilian Götz (25), 23. Lucas Auer (18), 24. Adrien Tambay (3).

*Team Championship.*
gooix/Original-Teile Mercedes-AMG (225 points), *2. BMW Team RMG (206)*, 3. Audi Sport Team Abt Sportsline (201), *4. BMW Team MTEK (179),* 5. Audi Sport Team Rosberg (176), 6. SILBERPFEIL Energy Mercedes-AMG (151), 7. Audi Sport Team Abt (146), 8. BMW Team RBM (136), 9. Audi Sport Team Phoenix (134), 10. EURONICS/BWT Mercedes-AMG (107), 11. BMW Team Schnitzer (106), 12. PETRONAS Mercedes-AMG (51).

*Manufacturers' Championship.*
*BMW (602 points)*, 2. Audi (595), 3. Mercedes-Benz (534).



Check out some highlights from the 2015 DTM season finale in Hockenheim:

https://youtu.be/p5SFspJe3MQ


----------

